# What I learned at training class - who knew?



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I took Lola, at 2 years old, through a basics training at the SPCA because I needed to know more about training her to do some basics like loose leash walking, etc. The puppy training class we did 2 years ago didn't take well for me.

The best thing I learned was to never let Lola lead me out of the door. This was a huge change in behavior as she use to bound ahead with her nose at any and every door we go through. Basically I get her to sit, stay with the reward being able to come after me through the door. It is about who is in command, alpha, whatever you want to call it.

It has worked wonders! It has been 3 months since the class and Lola now knows to step back from the door a few feet and sit, without me commanding her to do it. She does not move toward the door until I tell her "OK, Come on". This has also worked for getting her to stay at curbs and especially in the car, she will stay in her seat rather than bounding out the door. It gives me a chance to be sure everything is clear outside the car, or any door. She does this whether on leash or off. It has helped with her "stay" while I am making her meals, and when I put them down. She is locked in a stay at feeding time and that is a HUGE thing because this kid loves food. 

The puppy class I took never mentioned anything about the door training. I am so glad we have this behavior, as it has really helped in so many ways. Lola was quite confused by it at first, but within a week she was fine with it, and at 3 months she is 95%. The other 5% is when she really has to go potty!

Now...if I could get her over her SA panic, all would be perfect!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Anne I bet there would be a lot less accidental "run aways/lost dogs" if more people followed that advice. Thanks for posting it
Our SPCA trainers are great but to many people don't want to pay that much.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You know, Stay is the first thing I taught Rosie. To me it is the most important. I don't have to worry that she will run out the door and get lost, or jump out of the car in traffic, etc. I always go first and she can't come until called. I really don't care if she never learns sits or down--they will just naturally come if she stays. Safety first is my mantra. I have seen to many dogs dead on the highway or ads in the paper for lost dogs. My yard dog doesn't charge the gate either. That took a little longer, he is pretty big and thought he was in charge, but he finally got the message. Good job Anne.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

This is my command "wait." Both of my dogs know it and are very good at it - it's not a compromise with me. If I say wait they both stop whatever they're doing and wait for me to say okay. For the door, I used wait at first but now they both know that they just need to wait for me to say okay before walking through the door. It does make a big difference for training and I'm really glad it was one of the first things I learned about before I got Kubrick. It definitely has its uses!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Great job with the new commands 
Since my front yard isn't fenced "wait" was one of Todd's first commands..I've also taught it to all of my foster's with success 
It's nice to not worry about him bolting out of the door every time that it opens. He's the same in the car..waits until I tell him to come before he gets out of his seat..I love it  
Now the curb we have yet to master.
I don't walk him along may roads..mostly our driveway (1/4 mile long) and at parks so he's not very street savy..I'll have to work on that. He'd run out in front of a car without a second thought so it's something that I should really focus on with him.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Somethimes it is the simple things that change our behavior the most. I've seen this method on so many dog training show. I,m glad it is working so well for you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:tea:Congratulations Anne on taking the SPCA San Fran. course. You learned from one of the best. Jean Donaldson has designed the course and trained the trainers. If you want help ,that is the place to go. You are very fortunate to be in the area. As far as the door training is concerned, it is more about being a leader and showing the dog how to go out safely, and not to be pulling. It has nothing to do with alpha. Jean does not endorse the dominance theory, as a matter of fact , one of her top ten myths is number 2 Myth ... 2) If you let dogs exit doorways ahead of you, you’re letting them be dominant. There is not only no evidence for this, there is no evidence that the behaviour of going through a doorway has any social significance whatsoever. In order to lend this idea any plausibility, it would need to be ruled out that rapid doorway exit is not simply a function of their motivation to get to whatever is on the other side combined with their higher ambulation speed. If you need help with SA ,they are the best. Good for you.


----------

